# My husband's first ride!



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. Your hubby looks great on that horse. I wish the men in my family would sit like that!

So, now you take up shooting and the two of you can go in western shooting and eventing, period shooting with the horses. Too cool!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I am so proud of him!!!

I dont know about the western shooting. I'm not overly thrilled about the match this weekend because I havent shot in a really long time, and I know I'll be super bad, and I KNOW there will be TONS of guys there. So, I'll be SUPER self conscious. But, that was the deal, and this match is a benefit match, so it's for a good cause.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Man you scored yourself a great guy! *pouts jealously*


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I am so proud of him!!!
> 
> I dont know about the western shooting. I'm not overly thrilled about the match this weekend because I havent shot in a really long time, and I know I'll be super bad, and I KNOW there will be TONS of guys there. So, I'll be SUPER self conscious. But, that was the deal, and this match is a benefit match, so it's for a good cause.


It'll be all good; just wait and see. Remember consistency and breathing and then when you're just about ready to squeeze remember it's for the cause and for your relationship so if you shoot in a 10" circle, who really cares?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

northernmama said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> > I am so proud of him!!!
> ...



You are so right.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is great; kudos to him!  He looks like he's doing well on that horse, he looks happy too!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, he looks really good!

Is it his first time on a horse ever??

He looks like a natural.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats to the ole hubby, great job! 
Becareful, he may take over your horse! (JK)


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wow your h's like a real pro up on that horse!!! ...lol a little to laid back at times....just remember to breathe while shooting......my husband and his cop buddies take me shooting with them and i tend to freeze on the targets.....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

he's a very good looking man, sitting up there all proud on that horse...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> he's a very good looking man, sitting up there all proud on that horse...


Teehee... he is a proud lookin man, eh?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CONGRATS! how exciting! He looks good! Had you told me he has been riding for a few years and I would have believed you! How exciting!
The "horse disease" might rub off and start to grow on him


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

He told me today that he'll take another lesson in a few weeks. lol


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awww that is great! he looks soo good! and what a pretty horse!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Better be careful, thats how my husband started. Now he's into horses as much or more than I am.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

:lol: That wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

That's so great you two are trying each other's interests. I must have done it backwards. I got my husband on a horse when we were dating and once we were married he wasn't interested anymore. Hmmmm....... :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

lol I kinda lost interest in shooting after we got married too.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

:lol: I lost interest in shooting when my kids took an interest. I do hobbies for peace and with kids, there just ain't no such thing!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I'm a few years from my son taking over my hobbies, although he has shown a promising interest in riding, so thats good. If something happens to me, it happens to him :lol: I fell offa horse, he fell off. A horse bit me, a horse bit him. He's such a cutie pie!

I havent worked over my .45 in a while, so I will have to do so before the match, as they go through at least 100 rounds.. I'll have to make sure and get some pictures. haha.


----------

